# SCOTT Voltage JR 16" (Work in progress)



## Jordan300 (Jul 26, 2008)

So I got my son a Voltage a while back. He loves it. But it weighs a ton.


----------



## Jordan300 (Jul 26, 2008)

I changed a couple things an got it down to 22lbs.


----------



## Jordan300 (Jul 26, 2008)

So I was thinking about building some wheels to lighten it up and I found these.


----------



## Jordan300 (Jul 26, 2008)

They are plastic rims with foam tires similar to what is on a Strider. The rear also has a drum brake. Normally I'd say no right away to this but they are soo light. I got the toal weight down to 17lbs 6oz. (I also added carbon handle bars.)

Please talk some sense into me.


----------



## Jordan300 (Jul 26, 2008)

Anyone? Downside of having the foam tires vs. the regular pneumatic tires.


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

That is a big weight saving. I can't advise about the tyres. Has your son taken it for a ride yet? How does it feel to him?


----------



## adam122 (Feb 4, 2014)

Jordan300 said:


> View attachment 874696
> So I was thinking about building some wheels to lighten it up and I found these.


Has your boy taken it for a ride yet? How does it feel to him? Did he like it? My 5 year old nephew likes to ride his bike but it is so heavy for him that fun ends so quickly. This is such a good idea. Maybe we can do this to his bike this summer. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jordan300 (Jul 26, 2008)

He seems to get rattled a bit more, but he really likes it. So I guess it's gonna stay that way. Next I'm thinking of ditching the 1 piece crank for a sinz 120mm (if I can find one anywhere)


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

If he's riding mostly pavement, not off road in the wet or mud he should be fine. Hopefully he hasn't discovered skidding, or you can discourage it. It'll flat spot a tire in no time.

My first bike had some sort of solid rubber tire back in 1982 and I flat spotted the hell out of it. The bike lasted all of one summer before it was toast.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

Spawncycles has 102 and 89 mm cranks coming down the pipe in aprilish, so I was told.

They're a lil pricey, but I got a modded s-600 from BikeSmith Design and Fabrication

An extra $5 got it down to 85mm.

No ride report yet, as they should get here Tuesday.


----------



## Jordan300 (Jul 26, 2008)

We rode at the Santos Fat tire festival and the tires did no fair well at all. I'll need to start a new wheel set. I found a $150 aluminum set on eBay but not sure yet.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

I remember the foam tires. 

Bouncy. 

Oh, and q-factor on the chopped s-600s is awful. 

I'll be ordering some 89mm from spawn when they come in.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

Are the original rims aluminum or steel? Looks like it probably came with 32spoke rims/hub, you could very safely re-build that as 16 spokes per wheel. For such a small diameter rim and a light rider, if it started as 32 spoke then you could probably even go down to 8 spokes for the front wheel.


----------



## Jordan300 (Jul 26, 2008)

It's all steel. Super heavy. with the kicker brake too.


----------

